# What's your dream muscle/classic car?



## GeauxLSU (Dec 2, 2005)

We might have done this before but what is it for you.  

Mine, '65 GTO convertible, black on black, Hurst edition Tri-power.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 2, 2005)

I can't give spefics as to make, model, engine, etc...  But I've always wanted an older model Chevy stepside, built to the hilt.  Probably a '50-60' model.  I'd want the color to be canary yellow, with black tinted windows.

I'd want the top chopped, and a slick hardwood bed. I wouldn't want it slammed, but leveled.  White diamond-tuck interior, with all accessories, inside and out, chromed... with an engine you could eat off of...

Horsepower somewhere between concrete breakin' and rib cage jarrin'... 

I'll never own such in my lifetime, but this is a "dream" thread, right?


----------



## 7401R (Dec 2, 2005)

1966 AC Cobra 427 SO


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 2, 2005)

can it b a truck ?


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 2, 2005)

1970 Oldsmobile Cutlass 442 W30 Package
455cid, Dual Gate Shifter, Tick-Toc Tachometer


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 2, 2005)

This is gonna be one HIGH dollar thread...    



			
				ponyboy said:
			
		

> can it b a truck ?


Absolutely!  It's YOUR dream.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 2, 2005)

365 GTB

250 Lusso


----------



## Georgiaastro (Dec 3, 2005)

1964 or 65 chevelle, 327 with 4 speed. I would prefer a mother of pearl white but red would probably do.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 3, 2005)

I have always loved the '68 and '69 Mach 1 Mustang.


----------



## Slayer (Dec 3, 2005)

*hmmmm*

69 Chevy SS Chevelle......396......


solid blue with the twin stripes from hood to the truck

CBI superwide 60's on the back and 70's on the front

why oh why did I ever get rid of her????


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 3, 2005)

early 70 s chevy pu, short bed [fleet side] 4x4 ,motor-350 ,4 bbl ,after mkt. intake ,headers , rv or mild offroad cam , flowmaster ex. ,4 spd. trans w granny low , 6 inch lift , locker in rear axle , limited slip in front , buckshot mudder tires  on black wagon wheels , tube bumper fore n aft , throw in a winch and a nice camo paint job n there u have it ..........


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 3, 2005)

69' HEMI Dodge Daytona... Not the new truck


----------



## GAGE (Dec 3, 2005)

I like the sound of yours Phil but "LOUISE" (?year Shelby Cobra)from Gone in 60 seconds is my favorite!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 3, 2005)

67-69 Camaro SS....Black....Chrome bullet hole wheels....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 3, 2005)

GAGE said:
			
		

> I like the sound of yours Phil but "LOUISE" (?year Shelby Cobra)from Gone in 60 seconds is my favorite!!


You mean Eleanore?  Ah yes.... sweet.  http://www.halvar.de/images/Ford_Mustang/movie-gone-in-60-seconds_1.jpg


----------



## GAGE (Dec 3, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> You mean Eleanore?  Ah yes.... sweet.  http://www.halvar.de/images/Ford_Mustang/movie-gone-in-60-seconds_1.jpg




My bad..yeah her too!


----------



## 7401R (Dec 3, 2005)

This is what I'm talk'n 'bout.

This is actually a '67, but I would take it.


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Dec 3, 2005)

1970 Hemi cuda.Current bid on this one is $60000 on ebay.


----------



## 7401R (Dec 3, 2005)

Jimmys 78 said:
			
		

> 1970 Hemi cuda.Current bid on this one is $60000 on ebay.



You need to get in at that price. Don't let that bargain get away.

The price on my Cobray is $475,000

   7


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Dec 3, 2005)

7401R said:
			
		

> You need to get in at that price. Don't let that bargain get away.
> 
> The price on my Cobray is $575,000
> 
> 7




You want to loan it to me?It still has four days left.


----------



## 7401R (Dec 3, 2005)

Jimmys 78 said:
			
		

> You want to loan it to me?It still has four days left.



Thanks anyway, but I had the price wrong. It is only $475,000, so I think I can handle it now.

   7


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Dec 3, 2005)

7401R said:
			
		

> Thanks anyway, but I had the price wrong. It is only $475,000, so I think I can handle it now.
> 
> 7


----------



## 7401R (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, that is what the people at the bank would do.

   7


----------



## rayjay (Dec 3, 2005)

This is the 365 I meant. http://www.motorcities.com/photo/view/05KPN045824522A.jpeg/0/


----------



## Hintz (Dec 4, 2005)

the ulitimate sleeper the 69 COPO ZL1 all aluminum big block Camaro 10 sec car from factory


----------



## dixie (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh gosh, 64 GTO ragtop, 421 CI engine, hurst 4 speed and three twos from the factory, 66 dodge charger, with a 426 hemi and two fours from the factory, had one of these. 66 Shelby mustang, LOL I can go on and on with this list!! Dream car, 61 Pontiac Bonneville ragtop with bucket seats, 389 motor, and auto trans. Had one of these too, loved it and STILL miss it.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 4, 2005)

*Heres a couple off the top of my head!!*

1-1967 Chevrolet Corvette 427 Tri Power
2-1967 442 W30 w/ Track Pack


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 4, 2005)

1969 Boss 302 Mustang.

Coral blue w/black stripes. 4 speed car.


----------



## 7401R (Dec 4, 2005)

Joe Moran said:
			
		

> 1969 Boss 302 Mustang.
> 
> Coral blue w/black stripes. 4 speed car.



The '69 Boss Mustang only came in Acapulco blue, the coral cars were red.


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 4, 2005)

7401R said:
			
		

> The '69 Boss Mustang only came in Acapulco blue, the coral cars were red.




Hey buddy, it's my dream!


----------



## 7401R (Dec 4, 2005)

Gaswamp said:
			
		

> I would second the 1966 AC Cobra 427 SO
> 
> But, a 1963 AC with a .289 wouldn't be bad either.
> http://www.classicauto-sales.com/detail.php?car=10



I would even settle for a Sunbeam Tiger like Max Smart drove, it was a 260 V8. That is about as close as I will ever come to the Cobra. However, a guy here in town just bought a completed Cobra replica in Florida that is a super nice car with a 428CJ(dyno slip shows 516hp) and first class fabrication all the way for about $30,000....that is tempting.

   7


----------



## jason308 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Classic.....*

Mine would have to be a 68 or so Chevy Short Bed Pickup with Factory 4x4.....I could go on for hours with lift, tires, engine and drivetrain mods, etc........But a 69 Camaro wouldn't be too shabby either.....


----------



## TJay (Dec 5, 2005)

'66 Dodge Charger like in the movie "Bullitt".


----------



## GMC Highrider (Dec 5, 2005)

A black 69 Camaro SS 4 speed with chambered exhaust, cowl hood, factory rally wheels and a 383 stroker under the hood.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Dec 5, 2005)

1969 Trans Am for me,or 1969 Z28.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 5, 2005)

66 mutang fastback or GTO convertible.


----------



## leadoff (Dec 5, 2005)

TJay said:
			
		

> '66 Dodge Charger like in the movie "Bullitt".



That was actually a '68 Charger.  The 66 and 67 had a totally different look to them...a long, sloping fastback with a huge back windshield and a much "boxier" shape.  (Basically a Coronet with a fastback.)  I had a white '66 Charger.  I sold it four or five years ago.  I loved that car...


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 5, 2005)

67' Mustang with a 289 would do me fine!! Also would like to have one of the Shelby GT Mustangs from the 60's.


----------



## SPITCAN (Dec 5, 2005)

Mine would be a 1950 Mercury coupe....black cherry pearl, chopped top, lake pipes, fender skirts, sitting on the ground!


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2005)

Corvette.  Year model does not matter but teh new the better for me.  I would love to have a brand new one.


----------



## nosfedgta (Dec 5, 2005)

id love a 69 camaro. huuger orange with white stripes.... My other favorite is a trans am gta.  Especially the one I own and race now  her is a pic


----------



## nosfedgta (Dec 5, 2005)

here is another at the track...


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 5, 2005)

*Heres mine!*

1971 442 W30


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 5, 2005)

69 dodge daytona,426 hemi,sublime green.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 5, 2005)

Late 1960's Ford GT40


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2005)

`57 Chevy, decked out-all the way.


----------



## J Ferguson (Dec 5, 2005)

71 hemi cuda of course it would be a 4 speed car


----------



## wickedjester (Dec 5, 2005)

*Dream Car*

'67 Mustang Fastback,4 speed,White w/black interior,Engine size no matter!


----------



## LAKOTA (Dec 7, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> This is gonna be one HIGH dollar thread...


Yes it is...

1967 Chevy Corvette L88 - Yenko edition

Yenko L-88 Big Block 427 ci race engine with 600hp, aluminum heads, 12.5:1 compression, etc, etc ...  (we need a droolling smiley!)


----------



## ryano (Dec 8, 2005)

*Corvettes!*



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> I would love to have a brand new one.



awesome choice Randy! My dream car as far as new ones goes is the Vette for sure. Have you seen the new 2006 Corvette Z06?  427 beast under the hood pumping out over 500 hp   

its suppose to give the Ford GT a run for its money for more than half the price.

NICE CARS!


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Dec 8, 2005)

7X thats actually the newer version of the gt-40 in production now. My dream car would be a 69 charger rt/se.


----------



## Guy (Dec 9, 2005)

69 or 70 Boss 302 or 429 or Mach 1.  Love that style.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 9, 2005)

kudzumotorsports said:
			
		

> 7X thats actually the newer version of the gt-40 in production now. My dream car would be a 69 charger rt/se.



The new one is the GT - not the GT40.   That is unless somebody doctored that photo.  I have a book from about 1984 that has an identical picture of it.


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 9, 2005)

*Ditto that*



			
				7401R said:
			
		

> 1966 AC Cobra 427 SO


I have a 87 160 MPH autobahn bullet I like, but man would I ever like to have an AC Cobra!  I have seen the replicars and they are very nice......hard to get a child seat to fit in that thing though!


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah I think thats the proto type for the newest version that they now call the GT. I think ford had an issue with the name gt-40 some sort of trade mark issue, they never applied for it thirty years ago. (uncle is an engineer for ford in germany)


----------



## 7401R (Dec 10, 2005)

In 1966, the AC Cobray and the Corvette had no peers when it came to performance.

  7

1966 AC Cobra (CC)
427ci/425hp, 4spd, 3.54, 0-60 - n/a, 1/4 mile - 12.20 @ 118mph
1966 Buick Skylark GS (MT)
401ci/325hp, 2spd, 3.08, 0-60 - 7.6, 1/4 mile - 14.47 @ 90.54mph
1966 Buick Skylark GS (CD)
401ci/340hp, 2spd, 3.36, 0-60 - n/a, 1/4 mile - 14.92 @ 95.13mph
1966 Corvette (CD)
427ci/425hp, 4spd, 3.36, 0-60 - n/a, 1/4 mile - 12.8 @ 112mph
1966 Chevrolet Caprice (MT)
427ci/390hp, 3spd auto, 2.73, 0-60 - 7.9, 1/4 mile - 16.3 @88mph
1966 Chevelle SS396 (CD)
396ci/360hp, 4spd, 3.55. 0-60 - n/a, 1/4 mile - 14.66 @ 99.88mph
1966 Chevelle SS396 (PHR)
396ci/360hp, 4spd, 3.73, 0-60 - n/a, 1/4 mile - 14.42 @ 100.22mph
1966 Chevelle SS396 (CC)
396ci/375hp, 4spd, 3.73, 0-60 - n/a. 1/4 mile - 14.98 @ 97.82mph
1966 Chevrolet El Camino (HR)
327ci/275hp, 2spd, 3.08, 0-60 - n/a, 1/4 mile - 16.93 @ 85.22mph
1966 Chevy II Nova SS (MT)
327ci/275hp, 2spd, 3.08, 0-60 - 8.6, 1/4 mile - 16.8 @ 82mph
1966 Chevy II Nova SS (CL)
327ci/350hp, 4spd, 3.31, 0-60 - 7.2, 1/4 mile - 15.1 @ 93mph
1966 Dodge Charger (CL)
383ci/325hp, 3spd auto, 3.23, 0-60 - 7.2, 1/4 mile - 15.6 @ 89mph
1966 Dodge Cornet Hemi Convertible (CC)
426ci/425hp, 3spd auto, 3.23, 0-60 - n/a, 1/4 mile - 14.11 @ 98.68mph
1966 Dodge Dart (CC)
273ci/275hp, 4spd, 4.86, 0-60 - n/a, 1/4 mile - 14.33 @ 94.21mph
1966 Shelby Mustang GT 350 (MT)
289ci/306hp, 4spd, 3.89, 0-60 - 7.3, 1/4 mile - 15.6 @ 94mph
1966 Shelby Mustang GT 350 Hertz (CD)
289ci/306hp, 3spd auto, 3.89, 0-60 - 6.6, 1/4 mile - 15.2 @ 93mph
1966 Shelby Mustang GT 350-S (CL)
289ci/390hp, 3spd auto, 3.89, 0-60 - 6.2, 1/4 mile - 14.0 @ 92mph
1966 Ford Fairlane GT (CC)
390ci/335hp, 4spd, 3.25, 0-60 - n/a, 1/4 mile - 14.42 @ 97.56mph
1966 Ford Fairlane GT/A (MT)
390ci/335hp, 3spd auto, 3.25, 0-60 - 6.8, 1/4 mile - 15.2 @ 92mph
1966 Mercury Comet Cyclone GT (HPC)
390ci/335hp, 4spd, 0-60 - 7.0, 1/4 mile - 14.95 @ 98mph
1966 Mercury Comet Cyclone GT (CL)
390ci/335hp, 3spd auto, 3.25, 0-60 - 6.6, 1/4 mile - 15.2 @ 90mph
1966 Cutlass 442 (CD)
400ci/350hp, 4spd, 3.55, 0-60 - n/a, 1/4 mile - 14.59 @ 100.55mph
1966 Plymouth Hemi Satellite (CL)
426ci/425hp, 3spd auto, 3.23, 0-60 - 7.1, 1/4 mile - 14.5 @ 95mph
1966 Plymouth Hemi Satellite (PHR)
426ci/425hp, 4spd, 3.55, 0-6- - n/a, 1/4 mile - 13.25 - 109.89mph
1966 Plymouth Barracuda (CD)
273ci/235hp, 4spd, 3.23, 0-60 - 9.1, 1/4 mile - 17.60 @ 81mph
1966 GTO Convertible (MT)
389ci/360hp, 4spd, 3.55, 0-60 - 6.8, 1/4 mile - 15.50 @ 93.16mph
1966 GTO (MT)
389ci/335hp, 2spd, 3.23, 0-60 - 7.5, 1/4 mile - 15.6 @ 90mph
1966 GTO (CD)
389ci/360hp, 4spd, 3.55, 0-60 - n/a, 1/4 mile - 14.05 @ 105.14mph


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm with you KudzuMS  - Black 69 Challenger w/440 6 pack


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 2, 2006)

*Dream Classic/muscle car*

I am in the process of restoring a 1966 GTO...

I have 2 engines..original matching number 389 with
tri-power, and a 455....4 speed

So far I have mostly new interior...Need windshield....
All mechanics are mostly done except the engine...I
cant decide which to put in....The 389 is worth more from
a collectors standpoint, but the 455 would be more fun..

Will wait untill late summer to paint, as that will be the
biggest expense....Will be original color...Candlelite cream
with black pinstripes....


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jan 2, 2006)

You have both engines but I would put the 455 in first


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 2, 2006)

*Classic/dream car*

That is the direction I am thinking....455 with 2-4barrells
because I dont think the 3-2s will be big enough....

Now I just need to find a good body and paint man....

And win the lottery.....


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 3, 2006)

From a collecters viewpoint the 389 would bring a better re-sale. If you are planning on driving it at the drag races I would go with the 455 so you do not risk damage to the original motor. If you put a rod through the original motor its gone forever.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 6, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> We might have done this before but what is it for you.
> 
> Mine, '65 GTO convertible, black on black, Hurst edition Tri-power.


Man,
If this was in Georgia... 
http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.com/10/8/0/80822480.htm

I, STILL couldn't justify it.


----------



## Redman54 (Jan 6, 2006)

1970 Plymouth Roadrunner. Yeller with the two black racing stripes. 440 magnum with a 4speed. beep beep!!!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 10, 2006)

*Heres a few...*

I have to go with a hopped up Ford Falcon


----------



## Georgiaastro (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is what I'm waiting on.


----------



## Win270Brown (Jan 10, 2006)

I would LOVE to have a 60's model Mustang Fastback. Always been a dream of mine....maybe some day.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 10, 2006)

I'd like a '46 Chevy Pick up 
Don't know where I'd put it


----------



## displacedhntr (Jan 14, 2006)

Well I have always wanted a Forg GT but unless I win the lottery it will never happen.I am getting a 66 mustang coupe today.  Has the 289 3 speed. It should be fun to drive around.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 14, 2006)

64 1/2 GTO.......


----------



## hunter44a (Mar 5, 2006)

68 Plymouth Barracuda Formula S with 383 Commando. 4 speed or auto... and definitely with A/C.  I have a 69 Cuda with a 340 now.         Or is it Baccaruda??


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2006)

Either PSETriton's  "OhYeah" photo or a 55 Chevy Apache P/U w/ 327ci, 4bbl, 3/4 cam, lift kit, GMC heavy duty tranny and transfer case w/ granny gear 20" wheels with mil. take offs, a winch and gas money and I'm good to go.


----------



## Steady73 (Mar 7, 2006)

73 Dodge Challenger, 340 4bbl, 4 speed


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Mar 7, 2006)

69 charger rt


----------



## ponyboy (Mar 7, 2006)

kudzumotorsports said:
			
		

> 69 charger rt


             yer one dem dukes aintcha ...................


----------



## Vapor 300 (Mar 7, 2006)

I owned my dream car in high School. 1965 Mustang 289 square back. I had baby moons and chrome wheels .


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Mar 9, 2006)

71 Challenger 440 sixpack


----------



## Brent (Mar 12, 2006)

1968 Dodge Super Bee
1969 Plymouth Road Runner
or the ultimate sleeper car...the 1970 Plymouth GTX


----------



## moparman440 (Mar 15, 2006)

id have to go with a 73  AAR 'cuda with the 426 hemi..and if not that, then a 69 chevy c-10 pickup short bed, candy apple red, and a 572 with a dana 60. big dreams huh? haha


----------

